# Hospitization feel bad



## Amy6789 (9 mo ago)

I'm not sure how to go about getting a divorce. My husband has no compassion, romantic, or sympathy towards nothing. This man has work job to job just for a few weeks just to get a check. He has cheated on me years ago before marriage. But I thought if I gave him time he will change. I got diagnosed with kidney disease 2019. I was pregnant with our daughter at the time, and my pregnancy was very high risk. I had to have a c section because of pre-eclampsia. Even then we was homeless staying with family. While looking for new places he will make me upset and agrue with me while I was pregnant. We met in high school, I was 16 he was 18 now he is 30 im 27 and I don't think this will work much longer. Its a domestic relationship when he gets upset he jumps at me, he throws me down to the ground and say nobody cares. I struggle with depression and anxiety when I'm in a way of harming myself he will hit me tell me snap out of it. We done been at family functions and I've gotten sick and he will get frustrated with me because I didn't make it to the bathroom in time in front of family which is embarrassing instead of trying to comfort me and make me feel better. He doesn't have a close relationship with his mom at all what so ever because of things he went through as a child with his parents. I'm in the hospital now and its like he was trying to come see me but got frustrated because he didn't know how to get to the room basically taking it out on me so it started argument. How can you be frustrated with our kids when I work from home and still deal with them on a daily plus their extra stuff outside the house. I've tried all I could start to think maybe I'm a bad wife or what am I doing wrong. I'm a great cook but I don't keep myself up anymore because of depression and he doesn't make me feel better about myself. I don't understand how some men can do their wife the way they do. I've almost committed suicide after our first son at the age of 16 i overdose. Had to be in a mental hospital for months. Now I have a kidney infection that has spreaded to my blood. I just want to cry because what I get myself into.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You need to do all you can to get yourself and your child away from this violent man. 
Do you have family or friends who can help?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

talk to your doctor. Get a referral to a therapist. That person will help you get mentally stronger so you can walk away from this guy. Once he constant beating you down emotionally stops your self esteem should go up.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

D0nnivain said:


> talk to your doctor. Get a referral to a therapist. That person will help you get mentally stronger so you can walk away from this guy. Once he constant beating you down emotionally stops your self esteem should go up.


He also uses physical violence.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

First thing to do is tell a nurse or doctor that he is physically violent with you. Security at the hospital will quickly show him to the door and not let him back in. The hospital will also have a patient care coordinator who can help get you in touch with resources for counseling/legal/financial/other help.

I have heard stories every now and then at my hospital where an abused lady finally breaks while in the hospital and tells staff what is happening..... They will take actions to help you. They can even have a psychiatrist and/or therapist that is on staff come in to see you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Lawyer up, inform the police of his violence.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Whose family are you living with, his or yours?


----------

